# CPNA: SolarClub: Ruby Wing



## zadidoll (Jul 29, 2012)

At CPNA I wandered into the Color ClubÂ® booth and was immediately in lust with all the beautiful nail polishes coming out by Color ClubÂ®'s parent company Forsythe CosmeticsÂ®. Among the new polishes is Ruby Wingâ„¢, the first collection from SolarClub, which is a COLOR CHANGING polish! That's right, it changes color when it's exposed to UV rays!

Ruby Wing is made in NYC and is 4-FREE - free of toluene, formaldehyde, camphor, and DBP. Each bottle is sold for $12.00 and is currently available online. I literally gasped when one of the ladies from SolarClub showed me two nail displays then took one and put it under a UV lamp only to watch the color change right in front of my eyes.

There are 18 colors currently available in the first collection. As I mentioned above each bottle is $12 each but because this is UV changing it's like getting two bottles in one.









Displays






Left - before UV exposure; Right - after UV exposure

I will have a review within the new few weeks of Festival and Fate which was given to me by the PR lady of Forsythe Cosmetics. Festival is seriously gorgeous with so much sparkle. It's like so incredibly sparkly. Fate is a pretty purple but the color is not my favorite shade of purple. What I really want to get is Desert Valley which is another glitter polish.





Fate on left, Festival on right

FTC Disclaimer: Not affiliated with nor compensated by Forsythe CosmeticsÂ® or any of the companies owned by Forsythe CosmeticsÂ®. Opinions on their products are my own. Festival and Fate were given to me for my own personal use and any future blog post on it will be 100% honest.


----------



## Geek (Jul 31, 2012)

all set.  How long?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 31, 2012)

Ooo! I'm loving the glitters!


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 31, 2012)

Festival looks pretty. I'd definitely try that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princessmayhem (Jul 31, 2012)

Del Sol has polishes and other cool stuff like bags glasses that change in UV . I got some from the store in Savannah GA , but you can get them online at Delsol.com They are really good polishes. Check out the colors, my favorite is the bright ruby red and then it turns silver sparkles Awesome


----------



## princessmayhem (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh, I just checked on the site and they have a bunch of polishes on sale for $5.00, The new colors are $10.00


----------



## beedonaldson (Aug 8, 2012)

When I was in the UK this summer, I noticed that Barry M was selling color-changing polish. Is this the new thing?


----------



## TacomaGirl (Aug 8, 2012)

I bought some Del Sol color changing nail polish when I was in St. Thomas a few years back. It was pretty cool stuff.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TacomaGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I bought some Del Sol color changing nail polish when I was in St. Thomas a few years back. It was pretty cool stuff.


 That's hilarious..My friend's mom took a cruise 2-3 years ago and brought back a few for us "kiddos"...lol..mind you, we're all in our twenties, but she considers us all her kids! Same brand and all..lol


----------



## KimberlyP (Aug 16, 2012)

As cool as color-changing polishes are, it only changes if you go outside. I don't go outside much! LOL! But, these are perfect for nails and toes for those that go to the pool or beach.


----------

